# Denmark Super Liga 05-07 December



## OddsPoster (Dec 1, 2009)

05 Dec 16:00 Sonderjyske v AaB 3.30 3.50 2.10 +15  
06 Dec 13:00 FC Nordsjaelland v Midtjylland 2.60 3.40 2.60 +15  
06 Dec 15:00 Randers FC v HB Køge 1.90 3.50 3.90 +15  
06 Dec 15:00 Silkeborg IF v Brondby 2.80 3.40 2.40 +15  
06 Dec 17:00 Odense BK v FC Copenhagen 2.40 3.25 2.90 +15  
07 Dec 18:00 AGF Aarhus v Esbjerg 2.40 3.40 2.80


----------

